# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 > مبتدی: How to make ffxiv boosting fast?

## GilbertoGo

Final Fantasy XIV is an enormously multiplayer online role-playing game (MMORPG) established and released by Square Enix. Directed and also created by Naoki Yoshida, it was released worldwide for Microsoft Windows as well as PlayStation 3 in August 2013, with clients for PlayStation 4 and also macOS following later. The video game, called Final Fantasy XIV: A World Reborn, is a substitute for the 2010 variation of Final Fantasy XIV, which was closed down after negative reception at its launch. Final Fantasy XIV occurs in the fictional land of Eorzea, five years after the occasions of the initial launch. At the final thought of the original game, the primal dragon Bahamut escapes from its lunar prison to initiate the Seventh Umbral Tragedy, an apocalyptic occasion which destroys much of Eorzea. Through the gods' true blessing, the player character escapes the devastation by time taking a trip five years into the future. As Eorzea recuperates as well as restores, the gamer has to deal with the impending threat of invasion by the Garlean Realm from the north.The original Final Fantasy XIV released in September 2010 to mainly unfavorable function. Consequently, then-Square Enix President Yoichi Wada revealed that a brand-new team, led by Yoshida, would certainly take control of and also effort to deal with the issues with it. This group was in charge of generating web content for the initial version as well as establishing an all new game which would deal with all of the previous release's criticisms. Originally referred to as "Version 2.0", it features a new video game engine, enhanced web server frameworks, and also spruced up gameplay, user interface, and tale, completely changing the initial.The video game released to largely favorable reception; doubters applauded the ready its solid auto mechanics as well as development, as well as they complimented Yoshida for transforming the project around. The initial significant material patch--"A World Awoken"-- was released in December 2013, and also introduced player housing, player versus player field fights, brand-new quests, and also the initial 24-player raid, Crystal Tower. Subsequent content spots have actually been launched every three months. After an inadequate 2013 fiscal year, Square Enix executives associated the company's 2014 go back to productivity partially to the game's strong sales as well as subscriber base, getting to a total amount of over 16 million registered gamers by 2019.Here is my blog post ... Cheap ff14 powerleveling

----------

